# Break in period and steering wheel



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

First, what has everyone used as the "break in period" on their goats, in terms of miles?

Second, is anyone else's steering wheel slightly off-center, when going in a straight line?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

just my personal opinion. i'm on my third LS1

i change my oil over to synthetic at 500 miles. the LS1 will take a couple thousand miles to "come in" so to speak. it will deliver more power to you in this period. i certainly don't go redlining the car and banging gears, but i don't drive around like a white hair either. remember, the car is learning from you (there's a thread somewhere with some good technical information about the computer system "learning")

regarding steering wheel, mine's perfect, go back to dealer and they'll fix you up


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm not sure on the oil. haven't made the decision to do anything yet.. but as for the steering wheel mine seems to be off center as well..maybe we both need to get it fixed. i'm gonna check with the dealer this weekend.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

My GTO needed an alignment badly immediately after delivery. Get it done ASAP and GM will pay for it.


----------

